# ASA for lumber epidural steroid injections



## non236 (Jan 23, 2009)

*ASA for lumbar epidural steroid injections*

If a patient has anesthesia performed by an anesthesiologist or CRNA for a lumbar ESI that is performed by another physician, has anyone ever heard of coding 00630 for the anesthesia?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 23, 2009)

No, I have not ever billed this procedure as an 00630.  If anesthesia is being performed (not conscious sedation) then the correct ASA code would be 01991 or 01992 depending on patient positioning.

Julie, CPC


----------



## non236 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks so much.  Could you tell me also when billing modifiers for MAC in a case such as this would you bill the QS modifier last after the appropriate anesthesia modifier and physical status modifier, for example 01992 AA P2 QS?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, that is the order I would put the modifiers EXCEPT in the case of Medicare.  Medicare wants the QS modifier in the second position.

Julie, CPC


----------

